

Review: My Sordid Fling With The Nexus 7 - lordpenguin
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/07/review-my-sordid-fling-with-the-nexus-7/

======
GuiA
I'm aware this is a very meta comment only tangentially related to the
article, but the font used is terrible. Who though having humongous descenders
on 'f's and 'f's only was a good idea?

------
Jollyra
I would label the Nexus 7 as Google's competition for the iPod touch. For the
price, I consider the Nexus 7 to be a great devout media player.

